# Another small home studio control-room.



## Loak

Hello everybody,
I'm starting this thread as I'm starting to setup a correct control room in this new appartment, motived by the discovery of REW (thank you for this).
It's a 4,4m x 3,5m room, 3,2 m height (or 14ft5in x 11ft5in x 10ft5in for the people who measure the world with parts of their bodies:bigsmile. The room is used for office and as home studio control room. I use 2 sets of speakers, a couple of MSP5 (Yamaha) as near-field monitors, and a couple of S800 (Tannoy) as "main" monitors. As It have placards (cupboards ?) on one end, this side became naturally the office side, leaving me 3 free walls for the control room side. As pictures are more explicit than a long speech, here are some shots of the situation.

Views from the door : 

















More views :

















Here are my first questions :
- Given the size of the room, can I think in term of a future "live-end/dead-end" control-room (the live-end being the office side) ? The configuration push me this way as the live-end is already done.
- For the dead-end, I'd like to avoid fiberglass or rockwool and try more natural materials as hemp (?) ("chanvre" in french) or cellulose panels. The density is often smaller than rockwool (around 50 kg/m3 aginst 70 kg/m3 for rockwool), do I have to increase the thickness of the panels to reach the bass absorption of the rockwool ?

Here are my first measures, done with the MSP5. I use them as near-field monitors, really near-field, beacause I'm around 3 feet from them, the listening position is about 35-38% from the wall. Any comments are welcome.

















































The next step for me is to build stands for the S800. I have to be above the 2 screens of the computer from the listening position. Is there things I have to avoid in terms of height or in how to build them ? I'm thinking of one (or 2) 1,4 m (4ft7in) PVC tube, filled with sand, with wood board at its top and bottom.

So here is a bunch of the questions tunring I my head.

Thank you for reading this, hurry to read your answers, and ... merry Xmas


----------



## mechman

Did you get this figured out? If so, we'd like to hear about it. :T


----------

